# Carbon fiber suppressors



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Has anyone looked into Shooters Depot?

I walk into this store today across from my office shopping for castle nut wrench and a BUIS and meet the innovator behind this particular suppressor. Ended up chatting with him for about a half hour longer than my break. The firearms with suppressor and knowledge this man has is unbelievable.

www.shootersdepot.com


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

What kind of price tag do they have on them?


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Interesting, very interesting. Would be nice if the ATF wasn't so back logged on approving suppressors.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Hefty price tags.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2014)

Junk


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

It may be junk, I'm haven't done my homework whatsoever. The guy who designed them was fun listening too, charismatic and the pitch was convincing. I'm not in the market for a suppressed firearm, made for an interesting lunch break.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

short204 said:


> Junk


Why ? What makes these junk ?


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Must admit, I don't know a ton about supressors, but I was also wondering what makes these junk? They should be a bit lighter than an all steel can, yet stronger. Not sure how well the carbon fiber will stand up to hunting use, but I'd bet it would stand up just as well as steel given the proper care.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

Carbon fiber is not a good pressure container, nor does it handle heat all that well compared to most metals. I want to be able to dump a few mags through it and have it still stay integrally sound. To me, you can obtain the same weight with titanium and not have to worry about integrity or the "what if I destroy it" scenario after spending that kinda money. And from a military standpoint....and my own....it's junk.


----------



## FarmDad (Dec 2, 2012)

Search youtube for shooters depot failure a google search of them shows just what over priced crap they are also


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The oil filter suppressors are better than the carbon fiber would be due to the heat melting the carbon fiber. When the oil fliter ones are done with just get another filter and go again.


----------

